# Hey guys, new here



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey guys, new to this board (as you can see)

Tomorrow I am picking up my 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE with only 19k on the clock :cheers: 

Hoping to learn a lot here; two of my friends have nissans (95 altima and 94 sentra) so I'm somewhat familiar with them.

:thumbup:


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

Pics up! :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

awesome find, i moved this to members rides to show it off for you.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks dude, I didnt exactly know where to post it  

I put more miles on her yesterday than the old lady put on her in 6 months :cheers:


----------



## wisdomdriven (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, the paint looks great. Cant wait to see what you do with it (for ideas).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

average of less then 2000 miles a year...I do that in just over a month.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're definitely in the right place
lots of knowledge here

welcome to NF


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

wisdomdriven said:


> Wow, the paint looks great. Cant wait to see what you do with it (for ideas).


Thanks :thumbup: The paint is spectacular... whoever washed the car for her and such did a great job... no signs of rust or rust bubbles anywhere! Thats rare for a PA car.



xbrandonx said:


> average of less then 2000 miles a year...I do that in just over a month.


I put more miles on the car that day than she had in 6 months. She drove to the grocery store on tuesday and to church on sundays haha... def wasn't used much.



Radioaktiv said:


> you're definitely in the right place
> lots of knowledge here
> 
> welcome to NF


Thanks :banana:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

19000 miles...wow. i love old ladys!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 19000 miles...wow. i love old ladys!


 i'll bet you do....sicko


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

damn, less than 20k miles ... nice!


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> i'll bet you do....sicko


hahaha :thumbup:


----------

